# VIVA LA REVOLUCIÓN! AJUUUUA!



## CHANEKE_JOSH (Feb 10, 2010)

A revolution is much more than an armed movement, is a radical impulse to change, to improve, to be different without forgetting our origins.

That's why this time I do my best to improve on the things I do, one of them, my slingshots, mis resorteras.

Until today, I had simply making slingshots froma a monolithic block, always in one piece. Now, is the first time that I use more than one material, but only for ornamental purposes.

I return to my roots, with a piece that may well represent two of my best slingshot buddies, mis compadres resorteros, El Chepo and El Xidoo. This is some kind oftribute to them, *LA PRIETA* (de darkone), their preferred materials, Chepo´s oak and Xidoo´s mesquite.... very nice and sexy color!!



















Then, a piece that I made just for practice, was a very small fork... so I decided to make an extension so I could grab it with my whole hand.

The materials that I used in the manufacture of this piece: oak, cowhide, guava and eucalyptus, has a metal reinforcement in the center to hold the parts in place.

*LA FLACUCHA*, a skinny little fork.



















Never forgetting my roots, to improve my old trend, a wooden boardcut slingshot, with one of the most comfortable and versatile patterns I've been designed.

*LA PACHONA*, one of my new favorites. white oak and black magnolia with inserts. ...AWESOME!




























*VIVA MEXICO!!!*


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Ese es mi carnal !

Muy chingonas las tres hermano. pero sí tuvieras que hacerme manita de puerco para escoger una... me hiría por la de encino con inserto de magnolia hacen muy bonito contraste.

*That is my bro!

Very chingonas the three sisters. but they had to torture me to CHOOSE only one ... I would stay with oak inserts on magnolia. make it very nice contrast.*


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

All three are beautiful indeed. I'm still with naturals, so my favoured one is La Prieta. I like the shape first and the wood. Good work mate, saludos to your great friends Chepo and Xidoo. I agree with you about the revolution....cheers, Bob.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

*LA PRIETA







**







**







*


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Beautiful work.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Mmmmm...
They're all great but the top one really speaks to me.
Excellent!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

All of them are beautiful, but the little one in the middle is my favorite. Great work and very distinctive, Chaneke Josh!


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Those are just beautiful.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Yes thay are!!! -- Tex


----------



## CHANEKE_JOSH (Feb 10, 2010)

oh!! there is one more pic!!
all together now.

my new wallpaper


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

wow beautiful you should make naturals more often truly beautiful!


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Stunning! What else can I say.


----------



## CHANEKE_JOSH (Feb 10, 2010)

Chepo69 said:


> Stunning! What else can I say.


that´s a good start!!


----------



## Kanoko (Apr 1, 2011)

CHINGONAS! Very Chingonsotototas mate!

As I told you earlier in "la resotera" forum, I have the pleasure to see almost all the process, but the result is just Awesome! I like them a lot!

Cheers!


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

_Maestro Chaneke , me deja sin palabras , son preciosas ._
_Un abrazote mi mai_


----------



## CHANEKE_JOSH (Feb 10, 2010)

Kanoko said:


> _Maestro Chaneke , me deja sin palabras , son preciosas ._
> _Un abrazote mi mai_


gracias Alf!! siempre bienvenidos tus gentiles comentarios!!

thank you all guys...

right now I have a large number of slingshots, more than I can shoot in my life ... and many under construction .... So I'm thinking about selling a few slingshots. I would like to know your opinion guys. would anyone be interested? (ita not urgent, but it is a fact)


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

CHANEKE_JOSH said:


> A revolution is much more than an armed movement, is a radical impulse to change, to improve, to be different without forgetting our origins.
> 
> That's why this time I do my best to improve on the things I do, one of them, my slingshots, mis resorteras.
> 
> ...


CHANEKE,

Orale mano, gracias por la mencion en este post. Me siento honrado al ver que de alguna manera hay algo de mi influencia en lo que haces y espero seguir siendo de algun tipo de utilidad para ti. No es secreto para nadie de este foro y de el otro que he aprendido mucho de ti en cuanto a maderas se refiere y espero seguirlo haciendo. Saludos







.

*"ZAPATA VIVE" "LUCIO CABAÑAS LOS OBSERVA." *La bola sigue... *¡¡Viva la Revolucion!!*


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

CHANEKE_JOSH said:


> right now I have a large number of slingshots, more than I can shoot in my life ... and many under construction .... So I'm thinking about selling a few slingshots. I would like to know your opinion guys. would anyone be interested? (ita not urgent, but it is a fact)


If you decide to sell them they will all go on the first day.
People will line up like there's a 99% off sale on Xbox.


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

Your work is beautiful, thanks for showing us.


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

M_J said:


> If you decide to sell them they will all go on the first day.
> People will line up like there's a 99% off sale on Xbox.


+1


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

_No me canso de mirarlas Maestro , si tuviera parne haria un gran museo con todas las recuas de ustedes ._
_Un abrazote







_


----------

